# RR: 103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Karajan (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)










2.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1944)










3.	Giulini (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










4.	Wand (cond.), North German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1987)










5.	Boulez (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1996)










6.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2001)










7.	Van Beinum (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1955)










8.	Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)










9.	Schuricht (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)










10.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Karajan (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)
2.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1944)
3.	Giulini (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
4.	Wand (cond.), North German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1987)
5.	Boulez (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1996)
6.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2001)
7.	Van Beinum (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1955)
8.	Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)
9.	Schuricht (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)
10.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

